# When you come off the boat are you a car, coach or truck?



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Often wondered this one - when you return to UK which channel do you take. Up until last year at Dover I took the coach route fearful of height problems. One time was inspected but no problems about being in the wrong lane. Another year no-one there at all came up to a barrier, it opened automatically and we were out. Last year went into the car lane - its narrow and has a sharp turn on exit. Think I'll go coach again next time.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi superk i always go in the car lane, I think looking at were they pull the cars in if they decide to check them, its to tight a turn for an RV.  So maybe you will never be checked.  

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Coach lane*

Hi

Only time you may get a delay in the coach lane is when the Eurolines type services come off the boat - particular the long distance coaches from outside the EEC. Saying that, there are hardly any countries not in the EEC!

Russell


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

we have a 32 ft gulfstream and came down coach lane at dover, 
wont do it again, customs man ok told us we should in future go in car lane, just as we were about to go a young premenstrual customs lady turned up, well we had to do a 3 point turn and then go in car lane, but i agree very unlikely to get stopped in car lane as to tight, good really as we had 2 tonne beer 20000 cigs and some backy was gonna declare it but 
cant you bring back what you like now.


----------

